# Need help, budget gaming PC



## Btimmy (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello tech superiors,
I am a computer illiterate person (basically) who uses a laptop at the very lowest settings to play games. I would like to buy a computer that can run games such as league of legends and Guild Wars 2 at high graphics and steady framerates, as i hear they are pretty. I have a price range of 500$-600$ so keeping the total price around 550$ would be awesome. Heres the horrible part guys: I don't have a monitor   can you guys please recommend the best build for my money or do I need to save up some more before making this purchase? Many thanks!!


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 27, 2012)

Your best bet is Trinity at your price point.  Look at the A10-5800 crossfired with a Radeon 6670. You could probably hit a build around $600 with no monitor. Pick up a cheapy on ebay or craigslist for the monitor IMO.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 27, 2012)

Intel Core i3-3220 Ivy Bridge 3.3GHz LGA 1155 55W ...

ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP LGA 1155 Intel H77 HDMI SATA 6...

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR...

SAPPHIRE 100355-1GOCL Radeon HD 7850 1GB 256-bit G...

CORSAIR Builder Series CX430 430W ATX12V v2.3 80 P...

BitFenix Merc Alpha USB 3.0 BFC-MRC-100-KKX1-U3 Bl...

Around $490. Grab fast a Windows 8 upgrade for 40$ (install first Release Preview which is free).
This list that I put together for you will give you a good machine at a very reasonable price so you can try and find some more money for a decent monitor.


----------



## Btimmy (Dec 27, 2012)

I have a friend who can get me windows, I'm just concerned about the frame rates and its ability to play games on high settings, because my laptop struggles with the even the very lowest settings, and this tends to damper the video game experience.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 27, 2012)

Trinity A10-5800K is better than Intel's 3220K. You will barely game with some games with Intel with a lot of choppyness....... I hate to bust your bubble but you will not be able to play on high settings with any $500-$600 budget build.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 27, 2012)

My list has a hd7850. 3220 is not k. That setup runs circles around an APU.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 27, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> My list has a hd7850. 3220 is not k. That setup runs circles around an APU.



He will be over budget with your build. It does not run circles, I tested both and they trade blows. Multi threaded the Trinity is better than the 3220. I run the 3220 and the A10-5800K at home along with a 3770K and 3930K... LOL. The A10-5800K is better than the 3820K IMO.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 27, 2012)

I really hate to say it but he is probably better off getting a used phenom 2 x4 with a 9650 and a monitor. He should be able to get the whole thing and stay under budget. If he finds the right packaged deal


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 27, 2012)

Do you understand he wants to game? Do you know the difference between the integrated GPU on the A10 and a 7850? This is not about CPU syntethic benchmarks, this is about gaming. I have given him the choice to play on high settings just about any game out there for a few bucks more.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 27, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Do you understand he wants to game? Do you know the difference between the integrated GPU on the A10 and a 7850? This is not about CPU syntethic benchmarks, this is about gaming. I have given him the choice to play on high settings just about any game out there for a few bucks more.



UMMMM, stop it. Your BUILD with the 7850 will put him over budget. Can you read? He also can use a 7850 with Trinity but that WILL PUT HIM OVER BUDGET. sheesh.......


The best bang for the buck is Trinity BTimmy.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 27, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> UMMMM, stop it. Your BUILD with the 7850 will put him over budget. Can you read? He also can use a 7850 with Trinity but that WILL PUT HIM OVER BUDGET. sheesh.......
> 
> 
> The best bang for the buck is Trinity BTimmy.



It doesnt put him over budget LMAO. his budget max its $600. Crap Daddy said that his build is around 490. $490 < $600

But thats without a monitor.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 27, 2012)

with monitor? LOL OK, whatever........ Quit editing pls..


----------



## Jetster (Dec 27, 2012)

There is no doubt that A10-5800K is the bast bang for the buck. But it wont give him "High end graphics or high framrates"  This is why I suggested used system

And stop bickering. Help the guy


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 27, 2012)

jetster said:


> there is no doubt that a10-5800k is the bast bang for the buck. But it wont give him "high end graphics or high framrates"  this is why i suggested used system



+1. He will not get high settings with new at that price.


----------



## Jack1n (Dec 27, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Intel Core i3-3220 Ivy Bridge 3.3GHz LGA 1155 55W ...
> 
> ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP LGA 1155 Intel H77 HDMI SATA 6...
> 
> ...



Looks like the best option,the only thing i would change is swap that 7850 for one of these:
EVGA 02G-P4-2660-KR GeForce GTX 660 2GB 192-bit GD...


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 27, 2012)

Btimmy said:


> Hello tech superiors,
> I am a computer illiterate person (basically) who uses a laptop at the very lowest settings to play games. I would like to buy a computer that can run games such as league of legends and Guild Wars 2 at high graphics and steady framerates, as i hear they are pretty. I have a price range of 500$-600$ so keeping the *total price around 550$ *would be awesome. Heres the horrible part guys: I don't have a monitor   can you guys please recommend the best build for my money or do I need to save up some more before making this purchase? Many thanks!!




Only way he can hit $550 is with Trinity or a used system. Trinity will not allow high settings unfortunately.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 27, 2012)

Jack1n said:


> Looks like the best option,the only thing i would change is swap that 7850 for one of these:
> EVGA 02G-P4-2660-KR GeForce GTX 660 2GB 192-bit GD...



Where is the hard drive?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 27, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> UMMMM, stop it. Your BUILD with the 7850 will put him over budget. Can you read? He also can use a 7850 with Trinity but that WILL PUT HIM OVER BUDGET. sheesh.......
> 
> 
> The best bang for the buck is Trinity BTimmy.



In my opinion Trinity is a waste of money. It gives laptop gaming performance.
He said his budget is 500-600. I provided a choice. Take your time if you want to help and 
show us how much a Trinity machine will cost him. Then tell him he will play on low/medium although he said that he wants to see the beauty of a PC game in high settings.

The option of a second hand/ Phenom 2 x4 is... well an option.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 27, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> In my opinion Trinity is a waste of money. It gives laptop gaming performance.
> He said his budget is 500-600. I provided a choice. Take your time if you want to help and
> show us how much a Trinity machine will cost him. Then tell him he will play on low/medium although he said that he wants to see the beauty of a PC game in high settings.



Have you tested Trinity? 

Your price is over $550. There is no hard drive. Trinity and 3220 will game equally with 7850. Trinity provides better all around performance. Trinity excels in multi threading for his other tasks.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 27, 2012)

No. I don't have to. Countless reviews have done it. In GAMING overall the CPU is worse than an i3 and the IGP, while the best out of all crap integrated GPUs out there is miles away from a midrange discrete card.

And yes, I forgot the hard drive.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 27, 2012)

Rosewill FBM-02 Dual Fans MicroATX Mini Tower Computer Case 

Western Digital WD Blue WD2500AAKX 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive 

Acer G236HLBbd Black 23" 5ms Widescreen LED Monitor 

ASUS HD7770-DC-1GD5-V2 Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video ... 

CORSAIR Builder Series CX430 430W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply 

Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) Desktop Memory Model BLS2KIT4G3D1339DS1S00 

BIOSTAR TA75MH2 FM2 AMD A75 (Hudson D3) SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard 

AMD A6-5400K Trinity 3.6GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) Socket FM2 65W Dual-Core Desktop APU (CPU + GPU) with DirectX 11 Graphic AMD Radeon ... 

$570.92 with HDD and Monitor.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 27, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> No. I don't have to. Countless reviews have done it. In GAMING overall the CPU is worse than an i3 and the IGP, while the best out of all crap integrated GPUs out there is miles away from a midrange discrete card.
> 
> And yes, I forgot the hard drive.



Great we established I did and that usually means a lot with hands on experience......  Sorry to be point......The above build is the ONLY NEW build that will get him in budget. I am $20 over......


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 27, 2012)

OP, whichever way you Go, If you DO go with cList or eBay. Please take your time, and DO NOT buy before your ready. Check the Monitor, or whatever out, and don't be shy to tell the seller your NOT interested. Some good deals CAN e had, although on the other hand MANY terrible ones are waiting as well. If you lived near Me, I'd gladly donate an old Dell CRT, which is in Decent shape. Are you near Massachusetts?

BTW,,,,Deja vu  anyone?lol


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 27, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> Rosewill FBM-02 Dual Fans MicroATX Mini Tower Computer Case
> 
> Western Digital WD Blue WD2500AAKX 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
> 
> ...



Fair enough. Even if I don't see the links, if I throw in your monitor and the HDD the i3 build will go to around $660 for 30% more performance.

You propose a dual core Trinity for gaming?


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 27, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> Great we established I did and that usually means a lot with hands on experience......  Sorry to be point......The above build is the ONLY NEW build that will get him in budget. I am $20 over......





Crap Daddy said:


> Fair enough. Even if I don't see the links, if I throw in your monitor and the HDD the i3 build will go to around $660.
> 
> You propose a dual core Trinity for gaming?



Its all New Egg. It is the Budget Crap daddy. All one can pull off new........He could go A10-5800K with a Radeon 6670 crossfired but the 7770 will get him better graphics. Don't think a dual core will affect his gaming....  The other option is look for a 955 or 965 cheap and a cheap 970 motherboard.... If he lives by a Micro center, they have x 3 Athlons for $29 to $39.......


----------



## Btimmy (Dec 27, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> OP, whichever way you Go, If you DO go with cList or eBay. Please take your time, and DO NOT buy before your ready. Check the Monitor, or whatever out, and don't be shy to tell the seller your NOT interested. Some good deals CAN e had, although on the other hand MANY terrible ones are waiting as well. If you lived near Me, I'd gladly donate an old Dell CRT, which is in Decent shape. Are you near Massachusetts?
> 
> BTW,,,,Deja vu  anyone?lol



Wisconsin, so not really. As for building a balanced machine, I already have a laptop for the boring school work and whatnot, so I'm really only interested in being able to run good graphics and high frame rate, without overheating or sounding like a jet turbine. Thanks everyone for your feedback!


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 27, 2012)

You won't be able too at that budget my friend...... run good graphics at high frame rates....


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 27, 2012)

If you are in the US, why not just shop the For Sale section here? While it may not all be brand new, but you can find some great deals on slightly used hardware. You could even set up a Want To Buy thread and see what the fellas offer


----------



## RCoon (Dec 27, 2012)

He's right you know. Trinity is best bang for buck if he wants a brand new system. His only other option is second hand, either way he wont get max graphics.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Dec 28, 2012)

Btimmy - As stated before, there are plenty of folks on the forum who have systems they no longer really need or use. No need for top of the line gear to have a great game rig and you will not need to run everything on "ultra" to enjoy a game. I have a Silverstone desktop that I built for a contest long ago and I no longer use it for anything. I could build it for you under your budget with a 920 DO, ASUS Maximus III Gene mb, 6GB of decent ram, a GTX 295 video card and a decent size hdd. Mine or someone else's, there is plenty of good hardware out there not being used that could stand a good home












I would look for the best monitor I could afford...that is where the greatest impact in games will be seen. If you prefer a tower I have plenty of those on hand as well. 
















Decent monitor worth the money... http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=7059353&sku=A466-2412


----------



## Btimmy (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey guys,
Thanks for all your feedback! I guess what i should do is decide between buying used or saving up some more so i can get a system with the desired traits, i guess my next question is how much do you guys think a desktop that can run games like wow and guild wars 2 on high graphics would cost? That really is my goal after all and if I need to save some more I would rather do that then get a 500$ system that is just meh like my laptop. Thanks for your continued help!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Dec 28, 2012)

Tell you what...I'll put that Silverstone together and run some bench's so you will know what to expect out of a similar set-up. Not doing much today...give me a bit.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Dec 28, 2012)

Change of plans...this is going to be nice. Let's start off with a ASUS Maximus III Gene mb, I7-875K cpu, 4GB of Sector 5 ram and a huge Thermatake Frio cooler. I already know what this is capable of.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Dec 28, 2012)

Sneak peek...DLing Steam atm and I will post some frame rates.

As it sits right now...

Coolermaster Storm case
I7-875K cpu
ASUS Maximus III Gene mb
4GB Sector 5 ram
WD 500GB 
GTX 295
Silverstone 1000w psu
LiteOn DVD burner w/Lightscribe
Win 7
(3) 120mm case fans


----------



## Jack1n (Dec 28, 2012)

Got any pics of the 295?


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 28, 2012)

set him up with better than GTX295. no DX11


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Dec 29, 2012)

Jack1n said:


> Got any pics of the 295?




I have two of these...











COD  shows a solid 60fps with these settings...nice smooth play.






















If this one isnt worth $500 it aint worth a dime. 


























Yours plus the price of shipping if you want it.


----------



## Jack1n (Dec 29, 2012)

Lol thats not Cod 4 thats black ops,and yes its deff worth 500$,that cpu will handle any thing you throw at it,1kw psu and a good case,graphics card isent that good but its decent and for 500$ you cant really complain.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 29, 2012)

Op don't be afraid to buy used. Most of my crunching farm came from the f/s section here. There are some really great sellers here and will give you a great deal.


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 29, 2012)

Buy whatever you find for 550$ but if you asked me I would aim most money for a cpu


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 29, 2012)

Here something to give you an idea if you go Intel. This build will play the games you listed. The graphics card isn't that great, but buying a whole gaming rig at once can hurt your pocket.. lol I'd save and get a better card down the road.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 29, 2012)

That's a budget gaming rig. And on budget. Most the $ in the CPU. So easy upgrades later and will still do well


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Dec 29, 2012)

I was wrong about the frame rates in that last test...seems it was locked at 60fps. I thought it was awful stable lol. Don't know what the actual was for the GTX 295, but I'm pretty sure it was more than shown.

I've been gaming on a bench rig for the last two years and have grown rather weary of the fan noise as you can imagine. This little build got me to thinking about it and I decided I'm going to make the Storm my permanent gamer. I just threw in two GTX 460's to test it out and it is rather pleasant not hearing all that noise over my sound system. 











This one will fit my needs nicely. Sorry OP, you waited to long hehe.


----------



## Jack1n (Dec 29, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Here something to give you an idea if you go Intel. This build will play the games you listed. The graphics card isn't that great, but buying a whole gaming rig at once can hurt your pocket.. lol I'd save and get a better card down the road.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121228/Under550.jpg



Lol 9800 GT?,too bad rick isent selling that rig any more its a really good one.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 29, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Here something to give you an idea if you go Intel. This build will play the games you listed. The graphics card isn't that great, but buying a whole gaming rig at once can hurt your pocket.. lol I'd save and get a better card down the road.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121228/Under550.jpg



Glad there's another post here reinforcing the idea of getting an Intel rig. He can find another 50$ and replace the 9800 with a 7770. Everything set.

MSI R7770-2PMD1GD5/OC Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1...


----------



## Tonim89 (Dec 29, 2012)

- Intel Core i3-2105 Sandy Bridge 3.1GHz LGA 1155 65W Dual-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 3000 BX80623I32105 

 - MSI H61M-P31 (G3) LGA 1155 Intel H61 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS 

 - G.SKILL Value Series 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) Desktop Memory Model F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT

 - Seagate Barracuda Green ST1000DL002 1TB 5900 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Bare Drive-Bare Drive 

 - Antec NEO ECO 400C 400W Continuous Power ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply

 - GIGABYTE GV-R785OC-1GD Radeon HD 7850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card 

 - DIYPC DIY-5823BK Black SECC ATX Mid Tower Computer Case with 1 x 80mm Fan 

 - Dell E2011H 20" 5ms LED BackLight Widescreen LCD Monitor 

*Subtotal: 	$579.92* / FREE 2-Day Shipping


THAT'S A BUDGET GAMING PC

EDIT: Prices taken from newegg website.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 29, 2012)

Jack1n said:


> Lol 9800 GT?



I only put the 9800gt to stay as low as possible. There still a lot of life left in that 9800gt and will play the games he listed just fine. Plus it's 256bit not 128bit. I just bought a R7770 for a cruncher and it's a good nice card for 50 more bucks.



Tonim89 said:


> - Intel Core i3-2105 Sandy Bridge 3.1GHz LGA 1155 65W Dual-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 3000 BX80623I32105
> 
> - MSI H61M-P31 (G3) LGA 1155 Intel H61 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS
> 
> ...



Not bad.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 29, 2012)

rickss69 said:


> This little build got me to thinking about it and I decided I'm going to make the Storm my permanent gamer



So how much you want for the rest of that build? That would make a great little cruncher/folder rig.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 29, 2012)

I just wanted to add that the first list a showed had 8gb of ram and used SATA3 HardDrive and it has USB3. That made the upgrade down the road easier. I geared that build so all you had to do is add a better graphic card if you had the money to spare. 

Here's an AMD build. Before anyone talks junk about the "_*Athlon II 640*_" I have two and they clock well, and do very good for what they are for the price.


----------



## Jack1n (Dec 29, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I just wanted to add that the first list a showed had 8gb of ram and used SATA3 HardDrive and it has USB3. That made the upgrade down the road easier. I geared that build so all you had to do is add a better graphic card if you had the money to spare.
> 
> Here's an AMD build. Before anyone talks junk about the "_*Athlon II 640*_" I have two and they clock well, and do very good for what they are for the price.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121229/Under600259.jpg



7850 CFX? he would probably be better off with a single 660gtx and beefier cpu,plus that 400w PSU wont handle the load.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Dec 29, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> So how much you want for the rest of that build? That would make a great little cruncher/folder rig.



I'm re-installing the OS this morning and getting Steam up to speed. This one will be going "under" the desk never to be heard again lol.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 29, 2012)

Jack1n said:


> *7850 CFX*? he would probably be better off with a single 660gtx and beefier cpu,plus that 400w PSU wont handle the load.



Aww.. Good catch jack! I copied, and pasted two pic's together, and it's actually only 1 card..  It's hard doing this one handed.. lol I was feeding my daughter (_5 months old_). The 7870 puts him over budget and the 660.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Dec 29, 2012)

Problem with building a budget desktop is if it's really built budget you will always be hamstrung by at least one piece of hardware, likely more. The cost of upgrades will certainly bust it out of the budget realm and you will never be quiet satisfied with the final results. Better to buy a used rig if available to get the best bang for your buck if it will suit you for awhile.

I got the Storm situated and under the desk now...boy, what a difference! I can hear the game now instead of all that fan noise. Nice game play with 35-65fps ultra settings in FC3. 
































I may put something together in that Silverstone case just to see how it fares.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Dec 29, 2012)

How do you think something like this would stack up for casual gaming?

MSI H55M-E33/H55M-P31 mb
i5 - 750 cpu
4GB ram
9600 GSO







I'm also considering a socket 775 combo with two 8800 GTS's in sli...


----------



## Jack1n (Dec 29, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Aww.. Good catch jack! I copied, and pasted two pic's together, and it's actually only 1 card..  It's hard doing this one handed.. lol I was feeding my daughter (_5 months old_). The 7870 puts him over budget and the 660.



So thats 529 with one 7850?,the 660 is just 40$ more and is way better.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Dec 30, 2012)

All I can say is wow...really impressed how well the 9600 GSO performed. I would have to say this set-up is more than up to the task. Card is at stock clocks and everything else default. 




































Here it is again with the settings dumbed down a bit. No real gains as far as I could tell...I'd leave it be.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Dec 30, 2012)

Now here's a blast from the past...an EVGA 790i SLI Ultra and two Zotac 8800 GT's. This was a top tier rig back in the day and can still hold it's own with many modern rigs. This one is sporting the must have cpu of the time...a e8400. I remember running stable 4GHz with the air coolers of that time and who could forget those video cards. I'll throw up some game screens shortly...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh yeah, smooth as butter.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Dec 30, 2012)

Best part of this deal is I found my lost 980X cpu this week-end while going thru parts lol. 

Here's another little budget screamer...


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 30, 2012)

A 8800GTS ? lol you gotta be joking the only thing that screams is "make it stop maaaaake it stop" hell i have a 5750 in the draw that runs circles around it well over 80FPS on L4D2 farcry 3 on HIGH  was very playable a used 5750 can be had for less then 50 bucks 

same with a 9600GSO anything pre GF200 is gonna be less then useless for gaming ...
DX10 is dead end of story l4d is a old game on a old engine


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Dec 30, 2012)

What have you to offer? Even the newest cards of today will be considered junk next year...I don't suscribe to that theory. The OP is on a limited budget and I'm giving him examples of what to expect from various combinations. I've actually played the above systems in game and they perform just fine...a huge step up from a laptop for sure.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 30, 2012)

he could pickup a 6870 or a  GTX460/560 for less then a 100 bucks used if he doesn't have a 100 bucks to spend on a haft way decent card then he should wait spending money on 4 year old junk is waste of time money and effort


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Dec 31, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> he could pickup a 6870 or a  GTX460/560 for less then a 100 bucks used if he doesn't have a 100 bucks to spend on a haft way decent card then he should wait spending money on 4 year old junk is waste of time money and effort




Your post might be relevent to the OP if you had the rest of the components for a pc to go with that GTX 460 for $500 or less...


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 31, 2012)

rickss69 said:


> Your post might be relevent to the OP if you had the rest of the components for a pc to go with that GTX 460 for $500 or less...



http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1733188&highlight=xmas
GG
/shameless plug


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Dec 31, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1733188&highlight=xmas
> GG
> /shameless plug



Offer it up to him and show what it will do in game instead of complaining.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 31, 2012)

rickss69 said:


> Offer it up to him and show what it will do in game instead of complaining.



I wasn't complaining just was pointing out that a 4 year old card is gonna be taxed beyond its limits playing anything but 4 year old titles 
crapdaddys build is pretty well spot on anyway


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sure sounded like complaining to me. You were saying about four year old junk and then point to yours lol.

Anyway, I'm loading one of the games the OP wanted to play...we will see how it performs with one of the rigs above. That is the best help I can provide.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 31, 2012)

rickss69 said:


> Sure sounded like complaining to me. You were saying about four year old junk and then point to yours lol.
> 
> Anyway, I'm loading one of the games the OP wanted to play...we will see how it performs with one of the rigs above. That is the best help I can provide.



well you asked for me to make my post relevant so I did


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well here is the game the OP wanted to play, "League of Legends". Don't know much about it, but it is rather colorful.


----------



## Tonim89 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm a League of Legends player, and even an old 8800GT can run it easily at high details. Some slowdowns in teamfights can make you reduce the settings to medium quality, but I think it won't be necessary. My girlfriends used to play LOL in my ex-8600GT DDR2 at medium an it was smoothly smooth as well.

Besides, in the last page has THE budget gaming PC (I suggested). I think 550~600USD can't buy nothing better than that.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 31, 2012)

Timmy hasn't answer back in days guys. give it a break till he comes back.


----------

